# When & How Hair-cutting Started?



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 20, 2004)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh



Sadh Sangat ji,

When Guru Gobind Singh ji invited 'sangat' on Vaisakhi of 1699; he particulary asked that come with 'un-cut hair' as is mentioned in the following article as given below.



http://www.bsingh.dsl.pipex.com/khalsa/Vaisakhi04.htm



Guru Gobind Rai was 33 years old when he had the divine inspiration to activate his grandiose and noble aspirations. Every year at the time of Vaisakhi (Spring time) thousands of followers congregate at Anandpur Sahib to pay obeisance and seek the Guru's blessings. In the early 1699 months before the Vaisakhi, Guru Gobind Rai sent special messengers to the congregants far and wide that that year the Vaisakhi was going to be a unique affair. 





> He asked them not to cut any of their hair- to come with unshorn hair under their turban/ chunis and for the men to come with full beard


 



That means, not only brahmins but also every one was cutting hair at that time. Can some one go deep into history and share with us that when was the first time; hair-cutting started?



Someone breifly shared with me that Sangat of 1699 asked the same question from Guru Gobind singh ji. This is the breif story behind the hair-cutting. Please correct if this is wrong.



One time, a shudar came into power but he was very afraid of Brahmins because they knew Mantras, vedas that could harm his kingdom in no time. He collected some entrusted people & asked the secret of Brahmins being so powerful. He was told that it was their 'virgin' hair that make them powerful in memorizing the vedas and mantras. He then ordered the cutting of hair of all the people on the pretence that the 'virgin' hair are secred; people can do jadu-toona on these hair so the 'virgin' hair must be cut and disposed off with 'religious rituals' to protect all from evil. so the 'mundan' ceremony started. The 'mundan' is normally done in the young children so that they never get the chance to learn the vedas with the utmost meantal capabiliites. so Brahmins & everyone else was so brain-washed that they even forgot why they kept their hair 'un-cut' to start with.



It makes sense when we see all the rishi-muni, prophets with the long hair but their followers w/o hair.Please elaborate on this if you have resources to prove the point.



Thank you,

Prabhjot Kaur


----------

